# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  New waterpark theme park announced

## Jesseda

the owners of andy alligators announced they are building a multi million dollar waterpark next to andy alligators off indian hills road and I-35!!!! great news

----------


## Easy180

That is awesome news...Just across the highway and my oldest will be ready to roll by then

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Is this something that's on par with White Water or WAY better?

----------


## Jesseda

It is going on 5 acres to start, they said the land size will be smaller then white water, but it will have features that white water does not have, they also said there prices will be cheaper as well, this park will be geared towards family.. andy alligator has info on their facebook as well, here is norman transcript http://normantranscript.com/archive/...ming-to-Norman

----------


## Thunder

How many acres are there in total surrounding the 5 acres initially?  Lets hope there are plentiful, so they can easily expand as funds permit.  This is something that will put White Water Bay to shame as they expand and slowly add thrill rides for the adults.  Jesseda, you better take me out there!

----------


## Jesseda

personally i think this is great news for southside okc metro and the okc metro as well. it shows that we are growing all around even in this economy!!. the warren expanding, a waterpark going in.. it is starting to look really good for moore and norman

----------


## Jesseda

if you google map it, andy alligator has empty land from marketplace road to indian hills rd between i-35 and36th ave nw... it looks like there is at least 15 more acres undeveloped, and who knows if they buy all the land behind heyday, that would make a good place for a large parking lot and use the other land for future waterpark development.... google map then type andy alligator in

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Article says smaller in *scale* to White Water, also only a 4.5 million dollar expansion. It might be something along the lines of Great Wolf Lodge's waterpark. (not counting the hotel or the indoor setting). Probably 4-5 slides, a pool, canal/river type thing, and some other stuff.

----------


## Jesseda

4.5 million to start, this is just the start of it so more money will be going into this venture in the future.. Its going to be really nice, I hope the next phase is to add a indoor waterpark as well. Kyle knows what he is doing this place is going to be great, kyle told me that andy alligator waterpark will be selling season passes when it opens.

----------


## Easy180

Maybe it will force White Water to step up it's game...Haven't done anything to the park since I was a kid

----------


## Jesseda

> Article says smaller in *scale* to White Water, also only a 4.5 million dollar expansion. It might be something along the lines of Great Wolf Lodge's waterpark. (not counting the hotel or the indoor setting). Probably 4-5 slides, a pool, canal/river type thing, and some other stuff.


, its a new theme park, this doesnt happen every day in the okc area or heck, when was the last time a multi million dollar theme park popped up in okc metro? i looked on google, it looks like it has close to the same amount of land as whitewater

----------


## Thunder

SkyWestOKC was just trying to be helpful in illustrating what is exactly to come.  People are curious and want to know what they should expect.

----------


## Jesseda

i know thunder, im just excited that its being built close to me lol, and that we are going to have a new theme park in the okc metro, it shows that okc area is strong, i cant wait to see all the future development that will be going in around Indian hills road due to this new announcement

----------


## Thunder

Every time the name, Indian Hills Road, is brought up, it always remind me of the guy (mom's friend's husband's brother) being road-killed by a huge semi-truck that never blew the horn.  That was years ago.

----------


## MDot

I'm kinda excited for this as well Jesseda, new stuff like this doesn't pop up just every day.

----------


## MrZ

> Every time the name, Indian Hills Road, is brought up, it always remind me of the guy (mom's friend's husband's brother) being road-killed by a huge semi-truck that never blew the horn.  That was years ago.


What a great non-sequitur post Thunder. Never a dull thread when you are around  :Wink:

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Jesseda, I wasn't saying this isn't a win. I'm glad this is happening, was just saying don't expect a White Water Bay right off the bat. Maybe with some later expansion it will be comparable in size, but right now let's not start saying we will have a huge waterpark. That is all I am saying.

Hopefully in the coming weeks/months we will see some renderings!

----------


## Thunder

> Jesseda, I wasn't saying this isn't a win. I'm glad this is happening, was just saying don't expect a White Water Bay right off the bat. Maybe with some later expansion it will be comparable in size, but right now let's not start saying we will have a huge waterpark. That is all I am saying.
> 
> Hopefully in the coming weeks/months we will see some renderings!


You plan to swim there?

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Depends on how it turns out. If it is a kiddy-park then probably not.

----------


## venture

Heard about this a couple weeks ago and it was in the Transcript last week I think. Definitely good news. This is definitely more in line with the various hotel/water park combos that you see all over the country. I have been shocked that someone else hasn't done this here already. Up north there are cities smaller than OKC with 2-3 of these hotel/water park combos (yes I know this one won't have a hotel)...hopefully this is the start of a trend to get more entertainment venues here. 

All in all a good thing for Norman and Moore.

----------


## Jesseda

wonder if their will be sketches released soon

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I wasn't necessarily talking directly to you. I know sometimes things get blown out of proportion on this website.

----------


## Thunder

Venture, this one does have the hotel...more like existing hotel.  Packages were already in the work.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I believe venture was referring to on-site hotel, or at least the "across the street" type deal.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Okay, I've seen some sweet waterparks on The Travel Channel and if this isn't anythink like those then this is just local news and only good for those of you that live over that way. It needs to be something that puts OKC metro on the map for more than the memorial or an outlet mall or a canal or basketball games.

----------


## venture

> Venture, this one does have the hotel...more like existing hotel.  Packages were already in the work.


Like what SW said...I'm talking about water park/hotel combos...not the arrangement they have with the Embassy Suites a half mile to a mile away. Google Hotel With Water Parks and you'll get a list of what I'm talking about...
http://themeparks.about.com/od/findi...ater-parks.htm
http://www.clarionwaterpark.com/index.shtml
http://www.hiexpress.com/hotels/us/e...olidome-hotels
http://www.cocokeywaterresort.com/Lo...ers/index.aspx

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Okay, I've seen some sweet waterparks on The Travel Channel and if this isn't anythink like those then this is just local news and only good for those of you that live over that way. It needs to be something that puts OKC metro on the map for more than the memorial or an outlet mall or a canal or basketball games.


I hate being the last post especially when it needs to be read...

----------


## MDot

I get what venture is talking about. I do hope this starts a trend here in Oklahoma City to build water parks/theme parks along with hotels.

----------


## MDot

> Okay, I've seen some sweet waterparks on The Travel Channel and if this isn't anythink like those then this is just local news and only good for those of you that live over that way. It needs to be something that puts OKC metro on the map for more than the memorial or an outlet mall or a canal or basketball games.


Especially since there are bigger and better cities than Oklahoma City that have those. Maybe not all of them in one but still there are the same things in better cities.

----------


## BBatesokc

4 million isn't going to get anything near what White Water is. I'm thinking something a bit larger than what used to be on I-35 years ago. Anyone else remember the go-carts and water slide that used to be on South I-35? Had a big hill with a twisting water slide. Looks like something to complement their existing venue.

----------


## Martin

> Anyone else remember the go-carts and water slide that used to be on South I-35?


yep. around se 51st, if i remember right.  i don't remember the waterpark's name but the go-cart attraction was called _malibu grand prix_. -M

----------


## Jesseda

> 4 million isn't going to get anything near what White Water is. I'm thinking something a bit larger than what used to be on I-35 years ago. Anyone else remember the go-carts and water slide that used to be on South I-35? Had a big hill with a twisting water slide. Looks like something to complement their existing venue.


if you look up the history of white water bay, they started out really small as well then grew...
Below is a list of the names of the rides on opening day at whie water bay , and what they are currently named.

Great Sea Wave, now known simply as The Wave Pool.
The Twister and The Sidewinder, now known collectively as Swashbuckler Flumes.
Pirate's Cove, currently known as Shipwreck Island.
The Rapids, now known as Keelhaul Falls.
Little Squirts Island, now known as Kids' Kove.

----------


## BBatesokc

> if you look up the history of white water bay, they started out really small as well then grew...
> Below is a list of the names of the rides on opening day at whie water bay , and what they are currently named.
> 
> Great Sea Wave, now known simply as The Wave Pool.
> The Twister and The Sidewinder, now known collectively as Swashbuckler Flumes.
> Pirate's Cove, currently known as Shipwreck Island.
> The Rapids, now known as Keelhaul Falls.
> Little Squirts Island, now known as Kids' Kove.


I can't speak for what the future may hold for the new park - I am simply speaking to the immediate post of $4 million for a new waterpark. I don't think that's going to buy what some people here are envisioning.

----------


## Jesseda

> I can't speak for what the future may hold for the new park - I am simply speaking to the immediate post of $4 million for a new waterpark. I don't think that's going to buy what some people here are envisioning.


4.5 million is a good start, andy alligator (Kyle) has been saving for a couple years now to make sure this project gets off the ground with guaranteed funds. I am glad they are thinking realistically instead of bitting of more then they can chew to start with...

----------


## shavethewhales

$4.5 million will get you a nice zero-entry pool with a few kiddie novelties and a couple of small slides. It won't be anything comparable to White Water, now or ever, and I don't think they plan to or are able to grow it to that level either.

It will however be a very nice addition for the community. We don't necessarily need a massive water park to have fun. The bigger they are the more expensive they are, so a small park like this will enable people to go numerous times over the summer.

It could look something like this:


or this:

----------


## MDot

There was a water park I use to go to a lot when I was younger in Coppell, TX that looks very similiar to the last picture and it was extremely fun.

----------


## BBatesokc

Reminds me of the water park in Midwest City. very popular with parents.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> There was a water park I use to go to a lot when I was younger in Coppell, TX that looks very similiar to the last picture and it was extremely fun.


You wouldnt be talking about Burger Lake would you by chance? Its actually a spring fed lake in the fort worth area that i spent many a day there as a young whippersnapper.
http://www.burgerslake.com/

----------


## MDot

> You wouldnt be talking about Burger Lake would you by chance? Its actually a spring fed lake in the fort worth area that i spent many a day there as a young whippersnapper.
> http://www.burgerslake.com/


Yes sir that's it. I spent pretty much my entire summers there between the time I was 5 and 10.

----------


## Jesseda

if its going to be like a community pool/ waterpark community thing, then why are they saying "We will pull guests all the way from Ardmore" it seems it will be a little bit bigger then a community thing lol, but hey it seems like some people on this forum are downers no matter what is coming, I just love when something new is announced, it always gets picked apart and people are never satisfied.

----------


## BBatesokc

> if its going to be like a community pool/ waterpark community thing, then why are they saying "We will pull guests all the way from Ardmore" it seems it will be a little bit bigger then a community thing lol, but hey it seems like some people on this forum are downers no matter what is coming, I just love when something new is announced, it always gets picked apart and people are never satisfied.


Or, some people are not very realistic. They have no idea what the reach of a future water park will be - but reality says $4 million doesn't buy you anything close to White Water. I'll take realistic over pie in the sky any day.

----------


## Easy180

Whatever the hell it is I'm sure my kids will love it so let em pick away

----------


## BBatesokc

Funny part is, I didn't read anyone putting down their expansion as a bad or even neutral thing - simply putting it into perspective.

----------


## Thunder

They could be bigger more than we think.  Don't forget about used rides posted online all the time for fantastic deals.  It don't have to be all new.  It can be painted (if need to) to appear spanky new.  Chill out, guys, just wait to see more on the plans.  :-)

In other news, we have a bid from Brian and Jesseda taking Thunder out for a day at the park!

----------


## BBatesokc

> They could be bigger more than we think.  Don't forget about used rides posted online all the time for fantastic deals.  It don't have to be all new.  It can be painted (if need to) to appear spanky new.  Chill out, guys, just wait to see more on the plans.  :-)
> 
> In other news, we have a bid from Brian and Jesseda taking Thunder out for a day at the park!


Not gonna happen.

----------


## MDot

> They could be bigger more than we think.  Don't forget about used rides posted online all the time for fantastic deals.  It don't have to be all new.  It can be painted (if need to) to appear spanky new.  Chill out, guys, just wait to see more on the plans.  :-)
> 
> In other news, we have a bid from Brian and Jesseda taking Thunder out for a day at the park!


Yeah, let MDot tag along too! :-)

----------


## dmoor82

I agree with bbatesokc that it will probably turn out to be something like MWC has at first then expand,if it turns out to be something like MWC has it will be a good attraction,everytime I drive by Regional in the Summer that place is packed to the brim!

----------


## Thunder

> Not gonna happen.


You can't say that.  Not now, not ever.

----------


## MDot

> You can't say that.  Not now, not ever.


In the words of Justin Beiber, never say never.

----------


## Thunder

Man, how the hell did we get Justin Beiber on this forum.  :-(

----------


## MDot

> Man, how the hell did we get Justin Beiber on this forum.  :-(


My silly self invited him in.

----------


## Thunder

> My silly self invited him in.


Yes, cuz you have a HUGE crush on him!

----------


## MDot

> Yes, cuz you have a HUGE crush on him!


Haha, psych. I can't stand his little punk arse.

----------


## Thunder

> Haha, psych. I can't stand his little punk arse.


Sureeeeeeeeee.  ;-)

----------


## MDot

> Sureeeeeeeeee.  ;-)


;-)

----------


## Architect2010

OKC also has two of these mini-water parks in Earlywine and Will Rogers Parks. I remember going to the Earlywine pool when I was a tween, and I enjoyed it. I think recently they've added a third water slide that dwarfs the other two at Earlywine; I wouldn't know about Will Rogers as that is a part of town I don't visit often.

----------


## progressiveboy

> if its going to be like a community pool/ waterpark community thing, then why are they saying "We will pull guests all the way from Ardmore" it seems it will be a little bit bigger then a community thing lol, but hey it seems like some people on this forum are downers no matter what is coming, I just love when something new is announced, it always gets picked apart and people are never satisfied.


 I have to agree with you Jesseda. If Disney World and Sea World were to come to OKC or Oklahoma for that matter, there would be people gripping and complaining and would not support it.

----------


## Thunder

> I have to agree with you Jesseda. If Disney World and Sea World were to come to OKC or Oklahoma for that matter, there would be people gripping and complaining and would not support it.


Especially with OKC Zoo's strong history of murdering dolphins.  Architect2010 can tell you more about it.

----------


## metro

Jesseda/progressive boy , I have to disagree with you and agree with BBates. There are those on this forum aren't realists. I'm glad to hear this is coming. The south side really needs something like this and is decades overdue, but to compare it to Whitewater, Great Wolf Lodge or anything of that nature is laughable. $4.5 mil won't buy much these days. This will be a good sized neighborhood pool and nothing more, and that's just fine.

----------


## Thunder

> Jesseda/progressive boy , I have to disagree with you and agree with BBates. There are those on this forum aren't realists. I'm glad to hear this is coming. The south side really needs something like this and is decades overdue, but to compare it to Whitewater, Great Wolf Lodge or anything of that nature is laughable. $4.5 mil won't buy much these days. This will be a good sized neighborhood pool and nothing more, and that's just fine.


Quoting this to prove him wrong in the near future. :-)

----------


## venture

> Jesseda/progressive boy , I have to disagree with you and agree with BBates. There are those on this forum aren't realists. I'm glad to hear this is coming. The south side really needs something like this and is decades overdue, but to compare it to Whitewater, Great Wolf Lodge or anything of that nature is laughable. $4.5 mil won't buy much these days. This will be a good sized neighborhood pool and nothing more, and that's just fine.


Yeah we see the same reaction with the NFL thread and all. It isn't that people are against it at all, it is just that some people get a sense of amazing wonderful things of huge scale...when it isn't the case.  

So looking up what some companies have spent...and the costs could be higher now. A brand new Great Wolf/Bear Lodge runs around $30-50 million with the hotel and waterpark. Hotels that added a water park after they were opened spent around $1.5 to $4 million. So we could look at those projects to see the scale of what we could see. Some pictures of those projects:

----------


## BBatesokc

> I have to agree with you Jesseda. If Disney World and Sea World were to come to OKC or Oklahoma for that matter, there would be people gripping and complaining and would not support it.


And there are those people who, if you don't do cartwheels and cheerlead every topic, label those that don't 'whiners' and 'complainers.' Please go back over this thread and show where anyone said this was not a good thing or voiced they do not support it. I don't see a single post that gripes or complains or says it shouldn't happen. It often makes me wonder if some people here don't consciously count on others not reading entire threads so they figure if they make false accusations it will be assumed as true.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Quoting this to prove him wrong in the near future. :-)


Just imagine if we did that with your posts.

----------


## Jesseda

picture of the mascot of andy alligator standing where the new park will be.. construction starts next month.  http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php...type=1&theater

----------


## Jesseda

From Andy Alligators "Good News Everyone! You are all invited to our official groundbreaking ceremony for our New Water Park on Wednesday, October 12th at 11:30am. Renderings & project photos will be on display along with speakers and a light lunch will be provided. Hope to see everyone there. -Andy"

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Awesome!

----------


## Jesseda

to me its sounds like a good size project, if they are going all out for the ground breaking, hopefully its not like what some people are imagining "community pool with two little slides". We will all soon find out in less then two weeks!!!

----------


## johnpwoods

this is NOT a community pool with two little slides.  its an impressive proposal.

----------


## Jesseda

> this is NOT a community pool with two little slides.  its an impressive proposal.


 I think its going to be bigger then justa community pool project, but some say different, oh well, we dont have long to find out!!

----------


## cdbthunder

> Every time the name, Indian Hills Road, is brought up, it always remind me of the guy (mom's friend's husband's brother) being road-killed by a huge semi-truck that never blew the horn.  That was years ago.


I can relate, my girlfriend's father died from a head-on collision on Indian Hills Rd. when she was only 9 years old. I only live a couple of blocks from Indian Hills Rd.

----------


## shavethewhales

Another possibility is a stand alone water play structure with multiple slides, interactive water features, tipping bucket etc. as seen here: http://themeparkreview.com/forum/vie...hp?f=2&t=49343

These kinds of attractions are beginning to start popping up in a few places, and they make great starting seeds for water parks that may grow over time. 

Still though, I don't expect to be impressed, just pleased. Like I said before, we don't need a humongous destination water park. A sweet pool with a bunch of features and a couple of slides would do just fine, and the kids would be able to keep coming back all summer.

----------


## MDot

> this is NOT a community pool with two little slides.  its an impressive proposal.


I'm taking it that you know something we don't? Or am I getting the wrong signals.

----------


## Jesseda

> I'm taking it that you know something we don't? Or am I getting the wrong signals.


October 12th at 11:30, everything will be revealed, andy alligator has a great facebook page that is updated quickly, so if you do not attend the ground breaking, the pics will be put up quickly on htier page for all who could not attend

----------


## Spartan

> 4.5 million to start, this is just the start of it so more money will be going into this venture in the future.. Its going to be really nice, I hope the next phase is to add a indoor waterpark as well. Kyle knows what he is doing this place is going to be great, kyle told me that andy alligator waterpark will be selling season passes when it opens.


yikes lady...

----------


## Thunder

> this is NOT a community pool with two little slides.  its an impressive proposal.


WOW!!!  Thanks for the official renderings. :-O  This is gonna blow everyone away!  I'll keep these hidden until the official day for public view. :-D

----------


## jn1780

I noticed the discussion on this thread went from comparing to White Water to saying it will be better than a community pool which shouldn't be hard to do given the local community pools used to compare it to. Its a great debating tactic: move the goal posts. LOL

Either way its a great new development for the area.

----------


## Jesseda

> I noticed the discussion on this thread went from comparing to White Water to saying it will be better than a community pool which shouldn't be hard to do given the local community pools used to compare it to. Its a great debating tactic: move the goal posts. LOL
> 
> Either way its a great new development for the area.


lol no one said that it will start of as big as white water bay is currently. It has the same amount of land to expand and could be that size, now remember white water bay started off with couple slides and a kiddie zone, Andy alligator water park has that potential plus they has something white water does not... Go carts, bumper car ride, mini golf, water bumper cars, kiddie drop ride, wall climb, arcade, etc, and each year since andy alligator has been open they have added something new, so I think they will be growing/adding to this waterpark more and more the years to come

----------


## JimTrabersColostomyBag

I heard there was also going to be an indoor surfing establishment out there.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I heard there was also going to be an indoor surfing establishment out there.


you heard wrong!

----------


## MDot

> you heard wrong!


Denied.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## johnpwoods

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkwDIq_UxxA

----------


## dmoor82

^^Wow,that will be Awesome for kids and this is just the first stage!

----------


## Easy180

Seems just a tad bit better than just a community pool lol

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Not bad, would like to see some renderings instead of videos from other parks. Like what I see so far!

----------


## MDot

> Not bad, would like to see some renderings instead of videos from other parks. Like what I see so far!


That's what I'm anxious for as well.

----------


## Thunder

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkwDIq_UxxA


What I would love the most... Is the expression on Brian Bates' face!!!  LOL!!!  This video just proved him wrong...hardcore!  :-D

----------


## Jesseda

I like what i see so far, looks like my kids will be having a ball there next summer

----------


## BBatesokc

> What I would love the most... Is the expression on Brian Bates' face!!!  LOL!!!  This video just proved him wrong...hardcore!  :-D


Actually, all you've proven is you consistently don't have a clue. Do you even remember what I posted? Let me remind you....




> 4 million isn't going to get anything near what White Water is. I'm thinking something a bit larger than what used to be on I-35 years ago. Anyone else remember the go-carts and water slide that used to be on South I-35? Had a big hill with a twisting water slide. Looks like something to complement their existing venue.


Exactly how was my post proven wrong? The video seems to match pretty close to what I posted - Not as big as White Water but something bigger than what was on I-35. Seems the video actually proved me right.

Do you even even consider pausing for 2 seconds before you post and ask yourself "is my post going to be complete BS, nonsense or simply a bold faced lie?"

----------


## MDot

There's a lotta hate on here, huh?  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## Jesseda

white water started off with the amount of attractions that this new waterpark will have, so you never know, maybe in 5-10 years it will be just as good or better then white water.. In the past ten years whitewater hasnt really did anything impressive to their park and with all the on and off again closed rides due to age and wear...so it really will not be that hard for this new park to catch up

----------


## Thunder

> There's a lotta hate on here, huh?


Its a Love-Hate relationship.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## shavethewhales

Nice, it looks like slightly more than what I was expecting, though there is no true pool of any sort with this park, only a lazy river.

So to sum up, the park will consist of:
- 45 ft tall four-lane mat racer slide
- 400ft tube slide also off the 45ft tower
- 700ft long lazy river, complete with a "beach" which probably refers to an open area with zero entry that will kind of act like a pool.
- play structure with giant tipping bucket and two smaller slides
- splash zone for very small kids

All in all, that's quite a nice facility for $4.2 million. None of these attractions are very large. The lazy river and slides sound like they'll be on a much smaller scale than what you'll find at White Water. This is definitely a park that will be very competitive with all the local pools, even those up in the city. As far as comparisons to White Water go though, this facility is obviously not designed to be what White Water is, and does not look like it is planned to be expanded to that level either despite what some here are hoping. They want to hit a market that wants more than just a regular old pool, but doesn't want to go to the expense of going to White Water. I'm sure they'll be very successful in that regard with this set-up. I do expect to see them add on a pool of some sort within a few years, probably a small wave pool. 

By the way, White Water was always a large water park, it was not started like this park and grown organically like something out of Roller Coaster Tycoon. They've certainly added to it over the years, but it was built much larger than this park, and was designed with larger and more varied attractions to attract a wide range of customers while earning a much larger ticket price. They haven't added much in recent years because they seem to have hit their market ceiling for the time being, and I'm sure they don't want to blow capital on more slides or whatever unless they know it will pay off. They've had a number of management shake-ups over the past few years as well which has thrown a wrench in whatever expansion plans they may have had. However, I think the current group, led by former owners Burke and Story, might just start expanding the park's reach with some new attractions within the next couple of years. Water parks are definitely coming into popularity again, and Burke and Story have been spending a lot on their other water park properties.

----------


## Jesseda

> Nice, it looks like slightly more than what I was expecting, though there is no true pool of any sort with this park, only a lazy river.
> 
> So to sum up, the park will consist of:
> - 45 ft tall four-lane mat racer slide
> - 400ft tube slide also off the 45ft tower
> - 700ft long lazy river, complete with a "beach" which probably refers to an open area with zero entry that will kind of act like a pool.
> - play structure with giant tipping bucket and two smaller slides
> - splash zone for very small kids
> 
> ...


you really need to look up the history of white water bay lol, by the way white water bay when opened owned  a total of 25 acres almost half of that is used for the parking lot and they have sold off some of the acres over the years, so it really isnt that much bigger then what andy alligator is putting their waterpark on to start with, remember andy alligator own more then just what the waterpark is going to go on lol, Andy alligator has a large amount of undeveloped land so expanision can happen they are currently using 8 acres for there already built funpark. White water bay started with only a couple slides, a kids play area and a wave pool. And the owner of andy alligator is trying to get everyone from the state to come to its park, so not just a local city thing. Remember andy alligator theme park is going to be  more then just a a waterpark, it already has plenty of non water attractions and that area of the park is growing each year as well

opening day at white water 
Great Sea Wave, now known simply as The Wave Pool.
The Twister and The Sidewinder, now known collectively as Swashbuckler Flumes.
Pirate's Cove, currently known as Shipwreck Island.
The Rapids, now known as Keelhaul Falls.
Little Squirts Island, now known as Kids' Kove. 

hmmm not all that different from andy alligators planned opening day lol

----------


## jn1780

> hmmm not all that different from andy alligators planned opening day lol


Alligator Andy's is not really building anything comparable to Pirates cove, The Wave pool, or The Rapids and I doubt they ever plan to do so. The construction costs would be high and so would be the operating costs. Right now the lazy river they plan on building is probably the most expensive thing they plan to build and operate. 

 Its the same reason they don't plan on being as big as Frontier City.  Not really a bad thing because its not like these large parks are rolling around in money.

I think the renderings that will be released tomorrow will put things into better perspective.

----------


## shavethewhales

> you really need to look up the history of white water bay lol, by the way white water bay when opened owned  a total of 25 acres almost half of that is used for the parking lot and they have sold off some of the acres over the years, so it really isnt that much bigger then what andy alligator is putting their waterpark on to start with, remember andy alligator own more then just what the waterpark is going to go on lol, Andy alligator has a large amount of undeveloped land so expanision can happen they are currently using 8 acres for there already built funpark. White water bay started with only a couple slides, a kids play area and a wave pool. And the owner of andy alligator is trying to get everyone from the state to come to its park, so not just a local city thing. Remember andy alligator theme park is going to be  more then just a a waterpark, it already has plenty of non water attractions and that area of the park is growing each year as well
> 
> opening day at white water 
> Great Sea Wave, now known simply as The Wave Pool.
> The Twister and The Sidewinder, now known collectively as Swashbuckler Flumes.
> Pirate's Cove, currently known as Shipwreck Island.
> The Rapids, now known as Keelhaul Falls.
> Little Squirts Island, now known as Kids' Kove. 
> 
> hmmm not all that different from andy alligators planned opening day lol


Both parks may sit on similar acreages, but the fact remains that WWB was built to be a much larger park than Andy Alligator's will ever be. Like I said, both are built to cater to slightly different sets of the market, with different business plans behind the investments they've made. All I'm trying to get across is to not expect this park to grow and blossom into a major tourist attraction. It might grow some, but I don't see them wanting to leave behind the rest of their business, or price themselves out of range of most of the community.

I've been an industry observer for a number of years now, and I've watched what some would call the rise and fall of FC and WWB, along with numerous other parks. With each property there is an elaborate plan behind each investment, and it's always fun trying to string together how their business works. It usually all comes down to catering to the right market at the right price.

----------


## ouguy23

Join us tomorrow Wednesday October 12th at 11:30am at Andy Alligator's Fun Park for the groundbreaking of our NEW Waterpark. There will be guest speakers, renderings and a light lunch. Call 321-7275 ext. 202 for more details. <----from their facebook page. www.facebook.com/andyalligators

----------


## dmoor82

I think this new addtion plus what they allready have will be a good draw IMO!

----------


## venture

Shocked no one posted any details yet. Nothing on the Transcript site yet - will probably be in the paper tomorrow.

Facebook is pretty sparse with any details. Does sound like a lazy river, water tower, and a couple slides from what has been relayed by others.

----------


## shavethewhales

^I posted all the specs from the video above. The only concept art that's been given on the web so far was the rendering of the large play structure from the video. I'm to lazy to make a screen grab of it at the moment, hopefully they'll post more on their website tomorrow.

----------


## venture

Ahh yeah you did. I wasn't sure if there was going to be more with it, but doesn't look like it. It'll be a nice little community park for Norman and Moore to enjoy.

Story in the Transcript today...
http://normantranscript.com/headline...ild-water-park

----------


## Thunder

Yes, Venture, I can see you're thinking about being a daddy just so you have an excuse to go there. :-)

----------


## venture

Ummm no.

----------


## Thunder

Maybe they'll have an adult-only day.

----------


## Jesseda

> Maybe they'll have an adult-only day.


also moore is planning on buildinga new community pool with features as well, they are currently in the planning stages, they are talking about something like how earlywine park pool is, I believe it will be going in at the new area in buck thomas park off 12th street

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I was a zombie at HeyDay last night and tonight. Noticed they have torn up some land across the street at Andy Alligator's, presumably for the waterpark. Approx. this much was torn up:

----------


## Thunder

Just look at all that land for future expansions. :-O

----------


## shavethewhales

^Assuming they even own all that land. Given the high price of those restaurant parcels right off the interstate, I'd be very surprised if they own the land immediately south of them. Still, there is a good bit of land behind them that they could grab if they actually wanted it...

----------


## flintysooner

> ^Assuming they even own all that land. Given the high price of those restaurant parcels right off the interstate, I'd be very surprised if they own the land immediately south of them. Still, there is a good bit of land behind them that they could grab if they actually wanted it...


 Hallbrooke Development per the Assessor site.

----------


## rcjunkie

Hallbrooke Owner/Developer and Andy Alligator Owner/Developer are one in the same.

----------


## venture

Hopefully they widen Indian Hills before it gets too far along in development there. Would love to finally see it run all the way to I-44 (say at the highway 37 interchange) to give us another option to go north. Not to mention, would help the new water park with attracting people from the west metro who don't want to deal with 240 and 35.

----------


## Jesseda

wow kinda pricey, heck silver dollar city season passes are cheaper then this place https://webhost.corecashless.com/and...es/?p=is12t4ym

----------


## venture

Yuck. Don't see many families going for what. Can only imagine was daily admission will be.

----------


## jn1780

> wow kinda pricey, heck silver dollar city season passes are cheaper then this place https://webhost.corecashless.com/and...es/?p=is12t4ym


Thats crazy! The same price for a double park pass to White Water and Frontier City.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Yikes. Yeah....right. Needs to be pretty freaking huge for that price.

----------


## jn1780

One has to hope they marked it up high so they can mark it down through special promotions. Their going out of business if they keep it that price.

----------


## Just the facts

The good news is, the lines won't be crowded.

----------


## Easy180

1st year price I'm sure it will tick down over time

----------


## BBatesokc

> wow kinda pricey, heck silver dollar city season passes are cheaper then this place https://webhost.corecashless.com/and...es/?p=is12t4ym


Yikes! Maybe that's what they meant by being larger than White Water (in price only). Doesn't look like they spend $199 on that online checkout system and graphics.

----------


## Just the facts

That price would be reasonable if it was an indoor waterpark that could be used every day of the year but how long is the 'water park season' in Oklahoma?  4 months at best.  Whitewater Bay is only open full-time for 2.5 months.

----------


## MDot

That better be the best waterpark in all of Oklahoma, Texas, Kansas, New Mexico, Arkansas, Louisiana, Missouri, and Arizona if they expect to get away with those prices.

----------


## Easy180

But you do get 10% off $4 cokes and $8 burgers

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> but you do get 10% off $4 cokes and $8 burgers


wooooooow! ;-)

----------


## Questor

You know, the water parks in Oklahoma really kind of suck.  A lot of folks in the Norman area have Texas ties... they might be willing to spend more for something more like what they would find back home.  Maybe that's what they are banking on.

----------


## kd5ili

Maybe it's just me but...

Two regular Pre-Season passes: $149.98 total
One Platinum Pass so you can bring the second person: $199.99

Uh....hmmmmm

Meanwhile the good folks of Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels. 65 acres at the main park plus 25 acres at the East expansion, with more than 40 water rides and family attractions in six named areas. The large collection of rides includes three uphill water coasters, nine tube chutes, 17 water slides, family wave pool, five swimming pools, five hot tubs, seven children's water playgrounds, plus water and sand volleyball courts. They charge the following:

General Season Pass  (12 - 54 years) $129.99 	
Child Season Pass  (3 - 11 years at the time of purchase) $89.99 	
Senior Season Pass  (55+ years at the time of purchase) $89.99 	
3 Park Platinum Season Pass  (Summer Season only - ages 3+) $249.99 	

C'mon....

Chris Sokol
Sokol Photography

----------


## jn1780

> Maybe it's just me but...
> 
> Two regular Pre-Season passes: $149.98 total
> One Platinum Pass so you can bring the second person: $199.99
> 
> Uh....hmmmmm
> 
> Meanwhile the good folks of Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels. 65 acres at the main park plus 25 acres at the East expansion, with more than 40 water rides and family attractions in six named areas. The large collection of rides includes three uphill water coasters, nine tube chutes, 17 water slides, family wave pool, five swimming pools, five hot tubs, seven children's water playgrounds, plus water and sand volleyball courts. They charge the following:
> 
> ...


Not just you. Expect the price to come down rapidily after opening.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Maybe it's just me but...
> 
> Two regular Pre-Season passes: $149.98 total
> One Platinum Pass so you can bring the second person: $199.99
> 
> Uh....hmmmmm
> 
> Meanwhile the good folks of Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels. 65 acres at the main park plus 25 acres at the East expansion, with more than 40 water rides and family attractions in six named areas. The large collection of rides includes three uphill water coasters, nine tube chutes, 17 water slides, family wave pool, five swimming pools, five hot tubs, seven children's water playgrounds, plus water and sand volleyball courts. They charge the following:
> 
> ...


For those that think the price is too high, especially compared to the water parks in Texas--Drive Safe!

----------


## jn1780

> For those that think the price is too high, especially compared to the water parks in Texas--Drive Safe!



Don"t have to look that far for whats being offered for the price.Maybe Norman and Moore residents will pay more for the convience, but no one else will.

----------


## shavethewhales

My jaw dropped when they showed those prices. There's no market that I know of in this area that would be stupid enough to spend so much for such a tiny little water park. It's probably still cheaper at this price point to drive to Texas or Branson and go to a MUCH larger park, or if convenience is an issue then WWB is still close enough. 

They've probably sold a few passes to people who don't know better, but I seriously doubt they'll sell enough to stay in business with these prices. It kinda seems like they want to high ball the community and wait till closer to opening before they are forced to lower the price.

----------


## Jesseda

they posted up to date pictures on their facebook, so far the river canal thing is being dug up. I was the one on here all for it and hoping that it will one day grow into a big park, but for the season pass  price they are currently offering for what they will have on the first season, well its kinda crazy. I wonder what the one day admission price will be, does anybody know yet?

----------


## zrfdude

Seems to be modeled after this: http://cowabungabay.com/season-passes

Day passes are $23 for adults there.

----------


## shavethewhales

I drove by today to see the place for myself and snapped some photos. You can see them here: http://imgur.com/a/dZrzS
It looks like it will be pretty compact. The lazy river is very tightly wound on itself. Hopefully they're leaving room for expansion. Anyone know anything more about the pricing? I think their site has been down for weeks now. Looks like they're having to rethink their business model. I hope they have enough business acumen to actually survive their first season. If they try to play games with the pricing this early then they'll be in trouble.



Btw, did anyone else see there's another small water park opening in OK this year in Clinton? You can see it here: http://www.facebook.com/water.zoo.clinton?sk=wall
I think they've got a much better concept, but what a terrible location.

----------


## Thunder

Nice pix.

As for the water park in Clinton, they got shocking pictures posted.  An indoor water park with the slides also going through the windows to outside.  Terrible location for us, yes, but not to the thousands of people living up there.

----------


## Jesseda

here is construction pics from andy alligators facebook page, it gives a close up look to it http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0936154&type=1

----------


## venture

> Btw, did anyone else see there's another small water park opening in OK this year in Clinton? You can see it here: http://www.facebook.com/water.zoo.clinton?sk=wall
> I think they've got a much better concept, but what a terrible location.


The indoor park theme should have been done here. Up north many hotel chains are doing this to keep business going through the winter. Even those in non-ideal locations are doing it. If Andy Alligators goes through with their previous pricing, I can see them being out of business in 3-4 years. I would love to see a new hotel chain or even someone like Holiday Inn, rebuild their Norman location in UNP with a new water park attached. Heck, modify the existing one and tear down the movie theater. :-P

----------


## Jesseda

well i think andy alligator waterpark might have some problems. The city of moore is planning on a 44 plus million dollar city parks plan, and 10 million is set aside for buck thomas park, which has been mentioned before that a planned earlywine type waterpark would be built at that park since they recently added 50 more acres to buck thomas park, which is all still undeveloped. there will be more info in a meeting in feb.

----------


## shavethewhales

Just an update on this project: From their facebook it sounds like they have vastly rethought their pricing and are now stating that it will be around $18.95 for those over 48", $15.95 for those under 48", and toddlers 2 & under are free. However prices may still change some before opening. Doesn't sound like you will have to buy a pass to get in anymore. 

This is a much better plan, and they will excel in their niche with this pricing point. I'm glad someone was able to talk some sense into them. 

They also have a lot of new construction photos on their facebook page now. It's at the stage where things are really flying together now. They probably have some slides starting to go up by now.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Just an update on this project: From their facebook it sounds like they have vastly rethought their pricing and are now stating that it will be around $18.95 for those over 48", $15.95 for those under 48", and toddlers 2 & under are free. However prices may still change some before opening. *Doesn't sound like you will have to buy a pass to get in anymore.* 
> 
> This is a much better plan, and they will excel in their niche with this pricing point. I'm glad someone was able to talk some sense into them. 
> 
> They also have a lot of new construction photos on their facebook page now. It's at the stage where things are really flying together now. They probably have some slides starting to go up by now.


Buying a season pass was only an option, they always planned on having 1 day admission rates.

----------


## metro

Pics from you southsiders?

----------


## venture

> Pics from you southsiders?


Go to their facebook page. It is link in this thread. Of course you could always drive down here and see it yourself. :-)

----------


## metro

I will when I have a need to go down there, but I post plenty of pics of DT and north side for the rest of you. Would be nice if we had a southsiders to take time to take pics of southsiders progress.

----------


## shavethewhales

> Buying a season pass was only an option, they always planned on having 1 day admission rates.


I seem to remember them specifically saying originally that season passes would be the only option, but I don't care enough to actually track down the source. That was what the big ruckus was about over the last couple of pages. Their original model was probably to attempt to force loyalty in their customers and make them feel the need to return several times to get their money's worth. This model actually focuses on getting more individual gate admissions. Maybe they were worried about overcrowding originally, but with the original prices I'd be surprised if they got a couple of people a day.

----------


## gurantula35

> Nice pix.
> 
> As for the water park in Clinton, they got shocking pictures posted.  An indoor water park with the slides also going through the windows to outside.  Terrible location for us, yes, but not to the thousands of people living up there.


NO need to bash the location of my hometown... (i was born and raised there) i was as shocked as you were when they announced they were building there.  The reason for building it there is because the person who is funding the project is from Clinton, and has built a lot of stuff there already (hotels, restraunts). He wants to make Clinton more attractable apparently.

----------


## Jesseda

Daily admission is $18.95   http://www.andyalligators.com/attrac...-park-pricing/

----------


## shawnw

I haven't looked at this thread in months, so sorry if pics have already been posted, but I took this from afar this morning...

----------


## Dustin



----------


## shawnw

Blurry pic, but you should be able to tell the progress...

IMAG0053.jpg

----------


## shawnw

5/6/12

IMG_3660.jpg

----------


## ljbab728

Opening on Saturday.

http://newsok.com/new-water-park-rea...rticle/3674612

----------


## Questor

There's some debris from construction in the forefront, but here's a little bit better picture.

waterPark.jpg

----------


## GoOKC1991

Prices have been announced for the Waterpark in Clinton, from their Facebook page....


Daily Admission
$21.99 Guests shorter than 48"
$31.99 Guests taller than 48"
Under age 3 FREE

Daily Admission AFTER 5PM
$15.99 Guests shorter than 48"
$21.99 Guests taller than 48'"


3 month Consecutive Pass (All Months except June, July, August)
$119.00 Individual
$299.00 Family of 4 ($75.00 for each additional family member)


PARTY LIKE AN ANIMAL! 

Birthday Package Includes:

1 hour in a private party room 
10 admission tickets 
10 drinks 
20 slices of Hunt Brothers Pizza

$250 + Tax

$99.00 + Tax for each Additional 5 Guests
(Tickets, Drinks, Pizza Included)

Pricing and package details subject to change.

----------


## BradR

That seems a little on the expensive side.

----------


## jn1780

Looks like I won't be driving all the way to Clinton.

----------


## Just the facts

The Clinton waterpark is indoor and will be open 12 months a year.  This place will be packed in the winter.

----------


## GoOKC1991

Also....

3 month pass for June, July, & August *

$289.00 Individual
$699.00 Family of 4*($120.00 for each*additional*family member)

Annual Pass*(1 calendar year from date of purchase)

$529.99 Individual
$1299.99 Family of 4 ($120.00 for each*additional*family member)
Discounts and promotions will be offered through our e-club, Facebook, Clinton Daily News, and water-zoo.com. Prices are subject to change.

----------


## Just the facts

Now that is pretty steep.  Needless to say, they won't be selling many annual passes.

----------


## shavethewhales

The waterpark in Clinton is about to go through the same thing the Norman one did then in terms of season pass sales. When no one buys them they'll cut them down to a reasonable rate. I don't know why they both started out so high, must be to test the waters I guess...

----------


## Easy180

Took my 4 and 2 year old last weekend and we were impressed....Great place for young kids...One of the best parts about going here instead of an outdoor facility is you don't need sunscreen...We partied hard for 7 hours and not even a hint of a sunburn

We spent around $150 on admission, lunch and snacks

It is well worth the 90 minute drive

----------

